# $20 for RSN w HD Metals!



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

DISH priced me out of THEIR Market, GREEDY B_______; I was going to trade in my 811 for the 211 deal and sub for HD Bronze OR Silver, figuring my RSN would be supplied in one of them; BUT good thing I checked because I found out I would have to go from $49.99 (HD Bronze) to $69.99 (for the GOLD HD Pack) in order to receive my RSN Channel. 
Sorry, Charlie and Jimmy, I will remain an 811 user at AT120 and Locals OTA!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Calm down dude, you're wrong.

RSNs are included in HD Silver


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

BFG said:


> Calm down dude, you're wrong.
> 
> RSNs are included in HD Silver


But not is HD


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

YO Dude! I is CALM as a cucumber, I is CHILLED DUDE! I know that my RSN would NOT be in HD at this time - - - I just want it in SD like I have it now. IF it is in the Silver and even the Gold Packages someone should tell them at their Site; I CANNOT find RSN Channel listed under HD Programming/Packages - have read and re-read what they list as what they provide in each of these Packages and I sure do not see Regional Sports Network (FSN).?????

GLAD to hear you receive it though!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Go through the non-HD version of the package at:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/..._100/index.asp?viewby=1&packid=10041&sortby=1

Click on your RSN.
You'll see a long list that includes all the packages that channel is in. For mine:
AMERICA'S EVERYTHING PAK
AMERICA'S TOP 120
AMERICA'S TOP 180
AMERICA'S TOP 60 PLUS
AMERICA'S TOP 60 PLUS (WITH LOCALS)
DISH LATINO DOS
DISH LATINO DOS (W LOCALS)
DISH LATINO DOS DHA
DISH LATINO DOS WITH PLAYBOY
DISH LATINO EVERYTHING PAK
DISH LATINO EVERYTHING PAK WO/PLYBOY
DISH LATINO HD PLATINUM NO PB
DISH LATINO HD PLATINUM PB
DISH LATINO MAX
DISH LATINO MAX (W LOCALS)
DISH LATINO MAX DHA
DISH LATINO MAX VP DHA
DISH LATINO MAX VP DHA (WITH LOCALS)
DISH LATINO MAX WITH PLAYBOY
DISH LATINO MAX WITH PLAYBOY (W LOCALS)
DISH LATINO MAX WITH PLAYBOY, HBO AND CINEMAX
DISHHD GOLD
DISHHD PLATINUM
*DISHHD SILVER*
DISHLATINO HD GOLD NO PB
DISHLATINO HD GOLD PB
DISHLATINO HD SILVER NO PB
DISHLATINO HD SILVER PB
MULTI SPORT​
Yes, it would be nice if the HD portion of the site were up to date.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Isn't your LOCAL RSN included in every package AT60 or above???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RSNs start at "AT60 Plus" ... which is AT60 plus your local RSN for $5 more than the cost of AT60.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Can't you just add all the RSN's to ANY package you receive for $5.99 a month?


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Dish does not offer any RSN's in HD at this time!!
SD only, I beleive Direct has announced that they will add them.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

rcbridge said:


> Dish does not offer any RSN's in HD at this time!!
> SD only, I beleive Direct has announced that they will add them.


Both have announced they will be adding them. I think I read that DirecTv has started to, while Dish has said in the fall.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

bruin95 said:


> Can't you just add all the RSN's to ANY package you receive for $5.99 a month?


Nope, you can only add that if you have at least AT60+


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I wrote and asked IF - I subscribe to HD Bronze could I ADD the Sports Pack to get my Local RSN, and they wrote back NO, I would have to go UP (pay more yet) and subscribe to HD Silver and then I would get my Local RSN. DOHHHHH!


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

cyberized said:


> I wrote and asked IF - I subscribe to HD Bronze could I ADD the Sports Pack to get my Local RSN, and they wrote back NO, I would have to go UP (pay more yet) and subscribe to HD Silver and then I would get my Local RSN. DOHHHHH!


I found it a bit odd that you cannot recieve your RSN with HD Bronze, wouldnt that be considered higher than AT60+?

I went with Silver for only this reason, but have found the total additions to be worth the cost.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

As I understand the "metal packs" you get all the basic HD channels:
Bronze = AT-60 (not 60+) 
Silver = AT-120
Gold = AT-180

If you are currently an AT-120 sub then to get HD go Silver. If you go Bronze that is actually a downgrade on the SD side, you would lose more than just your RSN.

If OTOH you were an AT-60+ sub to begin with I wonder why there isn't a "Bronze +"?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

bulldog200024 said:


> I found it a bit odd that you cannot recieve your RSN with HD Bronze, wouldnt that be considered higher than AT60+?
> 
> I went with Silver for only this reason, but have found the total additions to be worth the cost.


No, Bronze is the equivalent of AT60, but with some HD. Silver is equivalent to AT120.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

EXACTLY Bulldog - that's me point, it is ODD that you CANNOT get your Local RSN with the HD Bronze Package - - - BUT - I just got another response from DISH confiming this very thing.......once again............they tell me, ALL I have to do to get my RSN is go up to HD Silver. Bull Puckey!!!

They have made me decide NOT to turn in my 811 for a 211, in fact I may go from AT120 to AT60+.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is your choice. Proabaly the right one considering your situation.


----------

